

Drone use within the United States will Drag Privacy Law into the 21st Century - pldpld
http://www.stanfordlawreview.org/online/drone-privacy-catalyst

======
ggchappell
> You might think drones would already be ubiquitous.

Yes. I don't understand why they're not all over the place already.

> There are, however, Federal Aviation Administration restrictions on the use
> of unmanned aircraft systems, restrictions that date back several years.

Well, there are drones, and then there are _drones_. Anyone can attach a
camera to a helium balloon, and I don't think the FAA would mind much. It
wouldn't take much of a hacker to make the thing controllable, at least in a
low-wind environment. And then there are hexacopters, etc.

Why aren't lots of people doing this? Why aren't the front pages of the
supermarket tabloids full of celebrity complaints about balloons with cameras
hovering over their property? Why don't we see these at sporting events and
outdoor concerts and other places where some people have a great interest in
circumventing restrictions on photography? Why aren't kits for these things
being advertised? It's a mystery.

NOTE: I am not _suggesting_ that people should, say, spy on celebrities. I'm
merely noting that lots of people are already trying to do so, and I don't see
why they are not using these methods.

